# Red Sox game the other night - for my fellow baseball fans!



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2018)

Killer seats! 













The Yankees are beasts!  Have you seen the size of these guys?  Freakin giants.  Every one of them was an oversized monster.












Sox tried to rally with a grad slam in the 6th.








Yankee fans singing along to Bon Jovi’s _Living on a Prayer:_




I guess they didn’t get the reference:



Ohhhh, we're half way there...
https://flic.kr/p/2awV7Lh
Moon over Fenway was gorgeous:




American League MVP!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice PJ work (don't forget to level in post!  )!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 1, 2018)

Good seats indeed.  (Dodger Stadium is prettier.)


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 2, 2018)

Very nice set of images.....


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Good seats indeed.  (Dodger Stadium is prettier.)


Oh man, not sure about that. Fenway is nostalgic.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2018)

Great shots, beautiful.  Yeah, those guys are big but they fall harder. Wouldn't be surprised if Oakland takes them out but I don't expect it. Sorry, but I am picking a Cleveland Dodgers WS, Dodgers in 7. Has Sale run out of gas?
What did you shoot those with?


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 2, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Nice PJ work (don't forget to level in post!  )!



Thanks.  



Gary A. said:


> Good seats indeed.  (Dodger Stadium is prettier.)



What’s around Dodger stadium might be prettier but Fenway itself is a gorgeous field with every seat closer to the field than in any of the newer parks.   



Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set of images.....



Thanks...



jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Good seats indeed.  (Dodger Stadium is prettier.)
> ...



If you’ve never been to Fenway, add it to your bucket list.  Such a great park and the atmosphere, even in a meaningless game or a blow out, is intense.  Everyone hangs on every single pitch.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 2, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Great shots, beautiful.  Yeah, those guys are big but they fall harder. Wouldn't be surprised if Oakland takes them out but I don't expect it. Sorry, but I am picking a Cleveland Dodgers WS, Dodgers in 7. Has Sale run out of gas?
> What did you shoot those with?



Cleveland does look good right now.  I would love to see Sox/Dodgers, of course, but your pick would be a great series too. 

First photo was with iPhone 6s Plus. Second was with the 18-55.  The rest were with the 50-230xc.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots, beautiful.  Yeah, those guys are big but they fall harder. Wouldn't be surprised if Oakland takes them out but I don't expect it. Sorry, but I am picking a Cleveland Dodgers WS, Dodgers in 7. Has Sale run out of gas?
> ...


You guys have all the pieces and a great team. A healthy Sale, Price, and Porcello is a formidable rotation. I just look at Cleveland's rotation and wonder if anyone can match them. However, Bauer has been crap as of late and has me nervous about my prediction, not to mention Houston is stacked. As far as the NL, LA is going to roll through everyone, they are so deep and for them to win that division with all those injuries is incredible.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 2, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



My boy Lester is pitching for the Cubbies today.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 2, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Good seats indeed.  (Dodger Stadium is prettier.)
> ...


Dodger Stadium is the third oldest stadium, then Wrigley and Fenway is the oldest.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 2, 2018)

Gary spent the better part of a year with Lou Brock.  One day Gary asked Brock "What's the worst park to play in." "Candlestick," said Brock, "It's always freezing out there, the wind is a killer, it swirls the ball all over in and out of the fog.  Hate that place." 

" Okay Lou, what's the best ballpark." 
"Dodger Stadium. When you look around the park, there are no buildings, no freeways, nothing but ballpark. Dodger Stadium is all about baseball, nothing else."


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow, great seats.  The only seats I have had that compare were summer league ball in Mankato MN. "Premium" seats.  Five bucks.  Apples and Oranges of course....


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 4, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> Wow, great seats five.  The only seats I have had that compare were summer league ball in Mankato MN. "Premium" seats.  Five bucks.  Apples and Oranges of course....



I love the summer league games - you can't beat the intimacy of most of those parks.  Chatham A's are a big draw on Cape Cod.  I have a friend there who hosts one of the players with her family every year.  

These seats from the other night were a very nice gift from my friend's boss who has season tix.  Definitely the best seats I've ever had at Fenway, and I think I've pretty much sat in every section at this point, including on the monster (which are very cool seats if you ever get the chance).  There really aren't any bad seats there but I try to avoid anything on the right field side.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice pix  
Glad you did not have any focus problem with the safety net.

Candlestick is no more.  It has been torn down.
It can be cold in the new ballpark in SF, but at least it does not have the wind that Candlestick had.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 5, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Nice pix
> Glad you did not have any focus problem with the safety net.
> 
> Candlestick is no more.  It has been torn down.
> It can be cold in the new ballpark in SF, but at least it does not have the wind that Candlestick had.



I did have to use manual focus a couple of times to get the focus beyond the net, especially when I was trying to lock on to players in the backstop area.  I never got to go to Candlestick, would have liked to have seen a game there.  SF can be very cold in spring and summer!  I remember sitting in front of the hotel's firepit to keep warm and it was early July.  

Parks I've been to so far - Fenway, Camden Yards, Wrigley, Coors field, Cleveland (is it still called Jacob's field?), Yankee Stadium (the old one), Tropicana and whatever the White Sox were calling their field in 2008.  Still on my list - National's, Phillies, Dodgers...  Nationals are up next as I have a cousin living in Virginia and she is also a huge baseball fan.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 6, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pix
> ...



Mark Twain's said "the coldest winter he had, was the summer in San Francisco."
The other problem is the 30F+ temp swing during the day; from daytime comfortable (shorts and tee shirt) to night time COLD (boots, jeans, ski jacket).


----------

